# is STOPzilla legit?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

this website had an add saying STOPzilla,I have been taught not to click on any adds....is that site safe and the program legit??and in general are all adds safe on here?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,



> I have been taught not to click on any adds


 You've been taught correctly. I personally wouldn't click on any ads on any web page. 

I have never used StopZilla. It may be a legitimate program, but I'm sure there are better alternatives. It doesn't seem to rate very well.

http://reviews.cnet.com/internet-security-and-firewall/stopzilla-3-0/4505-3667_7-30633015.html

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2162968,00.asp


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

i just googled stopzila and checked mcafee review, says mcafee secure...but when you read the reviews of it you begin to wonder lol.
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/st...se&suite=true&client_ver=2.9.258&locale=en-US
*1+* for mcafee?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

SiteAdvisor only checks the site, not the program itself. :smile:



> We tested this site and didn't find any significant problems


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

speaking of mcafee I'm going to make a thread about it cause my dad comp uses mcafee and something is odd about it..anyways I though site advisor checked downloads too:4-dontkno


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

> I though site advisor checked downloads too


Scroll down the page and you'll see what it checks and what it doesn't. 

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/st...se&suite=true&client_ver=2.9.258&locale=en-US



> Downloads indicates SiteAdvisor's overall rating about the impact a site's downloadable software had on our testing computer. Red flags are given to sites that have virus-infected downloads or that add unrelated software which many people would consider adware or spyware. The rating also takes note of the network servers a program contacts during its operation, as well as any modifications to browser settings or a computer's registry files.


It doesn't evaulate the software itself.


----------

